# How do I get a COMPATIBLE DVD DECODER for Windows Media Player?



## helpseeker

I just got this used computer, with WinXP pro. When I try to play a DVD using Windows Media Player, I get "Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer."

So where do I get such a decoder?

Or is there an equally good freeware alternative to Media Player?


----------



## stantley

You have buy a WMP decoder, so get VLC Media Player for free.


----------



## cwwozniak

stantley said:


> You have buy a WMP decoder,


If you do decide you would rather stick with WMP, here is a list of MS approved products that you can purchase:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/plugins.aspx#DVDDecoder


----------

